# Ryley's Run Quilt to be Given out Friday Night!



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM sure whoever is the lucky winner will love it....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> IM sure whoever is the lucky winner will love it....


Well I sure hope so. SO much work goes into these things. Last year's was absolutely beautiful as is this year's. So the legacy goes on, hopefully.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be more excited if I was in the running......LOL 

I am the lucky winner of last year's quilt. I will treasure it always!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a great idea! Friday night is going to be so fun! I can't wait to see the quilt and meet all the other forum members who are coming!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> That's a great idea! Friday night is going to be so fun! I can't wait to see the quilt and meet all the other forum members who are coming!


So, will Larry be the person pulling names again this year? Or, maybe it should be Michael this time??? Larry was my good luck charm!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*The correct name to be submitted is*

Judi. I will be travelling Friday night.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jud said:


> Judi. I will be travelling Friday night.


Not a problem. That will be the name to be entered then.:uhoh:
Last year, we put the forum names in for the drawing which is why I used Jud.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> So, will Larry be the person pulling names again this year? Or, maybe it should be Michael this time??? Larry was my good luck charm!


 
No not Larry! He is good luck for everyone but me!! :


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> No not Larry! He is good luck for everyone but me!! :


I think for the quilt, we will have Kim draw the name since she won last year. That way, everyone has the same shot. No one's husband or wife will bring them bad luck: : :


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's wishing all GRF members Good Luck on the drawing.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Here's wishing all GRF members Good Luck on the drawing.


Steve, I think you should fly out the first week of September for the Golf For Goldens golf tournament. We will be doing another quilt for that and you can enter to win that one. A day of golf for a good cause?? I think you should make plans. Sounds like a plan to me. Whatcha think???: :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I think for the quilt, we will have Kim draw the name since she won last year. That way, everyone has the same shot. No one's husband or wife will bring them bad luck: : :


I'm in the middle again :uhoh: LOL. 

I'll be happy to pull the winning ticket!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*What*

Golf for Golden Tournamant? This is the first I am hearing of it.

How can I add an i to my forum name? I tried and it didn't work.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jud said:


> Golf for Golden Tournamant? This is the first I am hearing of it.
> 
> How can I add an i to my forum name? I tried and it didn't work.


I think you have to go through a moderator to change your name even though you are adding an I.
As for the golf tournament. Its in the works with the date for September 8 at Western Turnpike Golf Course here in New York. I am just announcing the date and place right now. The rest will follow. I am getting PM's already for this so thank you all


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Steve, I think you should fly out the first week of September for the Golf For Goldens golf tournament. We will be doing another quilt for that and you can enter to win that one. A day of golf for a good cause?? I think you should make plans. Sounds like a plan to me. Whatcha think???: :


Great minds.....etc......check my other post on Golf4Goldens post---seems as though I can fly from Sacto to Albany r/t with all my Southwest miles I have. I'm doin' some serious thinkin' about this one.


----------

